# Ohio-Barkley, Gold. Ret. X-Adams County Dog POund not MUCH OF A CHANCE



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks more Lab to me. Do we have a list of Labrador rescues?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed these:

Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati
Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue Services 
Miami Valley Labrador Retriever Rescue
Greater Dayton Labrador Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

Thank YOu so much!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got a reply from one of the lab rescues, Karen can you see if there is transport available, or someone in OH help with that?

_from: Jennifer Ison Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue <__[email protected]__>_

_He is not a mix - he is a pure breed dark yellow male. Good looking boy.
Any chance someone can help transport him closer to Dayton - I would take him._

_ Jennifer Ison
Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue Services
Saving Labradors in Ohio, one lab at a time.
__www.petfinder.com__ - Zip code 45377
937-890-0325 after 6 p.m._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

That is so great!!!!!!
I BELIEVE THERE are others las there too besides Barkley!!!

Can you have her email both emails and call there and I'm sure they could help her get him to Dayton.

If I email them they will ignore me as they don't really like me. 


*937-544-2431 
EMAIL:
[email protected] &
[email protected]
]See more pets from Adams County Dog Pound 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSear...helterid=OH505*


*MYLISSK: I emld. Jennifer and asked her to email both email addresses and to call them and if they can't help with transport to let me know and I will post for help her.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good, I'm glad you emailed her. I got a response from one of the other lab rescues asking for more info. I'm in Texas, is there anyone in OH would could call the shelter and get more info?

_from: [email protected]_

_dateMon, Feb 9, 2009 at 3:49 PM
subjectRe: Labrador (mix??) in Adams County Dog Pound, West Union, OH
mailed-byaol.com_
_3:49 PM 
Can you find out more info for me?????? Age? is he neutered? good with other dogs? Can transport be arranged to Dayton if I say yes? and most important if he has had a Dhlpp_


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, do you have rescue friends on the Lab board, have you posted him there too?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

No I don't have him posted on Lab Forum.
Adams is very hard to reach and really the only person that could probably answer any questions about him would be Chris at Adams or Mary
[email protected]

I emld Jennifer to tell her to email both email addys and call there and I'll tell the other lady the same. I can ask if someone on Lab Forum in Ohio could try to reach someone and get info.

Adams doesn't like me -it's a long story so I don't want to ruin Barkley's chances of getting rescued by emlg. Adams.

Thanks so much for finding two rescues!


***I JUST EMLD. A FRIEND OF MINE FROM LAB FORUM THAT LIVES IN INDY TO ASK IF SHE CAN LET ADAMS KNOW THERE ARE TWO RESCUES INTERESTED IN BARKLEY IF THEY CAN GET TRANSPORT HELP AND GET THEIR QUESTIONS ANSWERED.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

:wave:I can see if I can get more info--but as I recall, it's hard to make contact there.
It's only 2 hours to Dayton, so I'm sure someone can help transport. I'll ask someone I know in Dayton.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mylissk:
> 
> No I don't have him posted on Lab Forum.
> Adams is very hard to reach and really the only person that could probably answer any questions about him would be Chris at Adams or Mary
> ...


No problem. I did send an email to the shelter to both addresses, maybe they will reply to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> :wave:I can see if I can get more info--but as I recall, it's hard to make contact there.
> It's only 2 hours to Dayton, so I'm sure someone can help transport. I'll ask someone I know in Dayton.


That would be great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Myllisk:

Let us know if Adams replies to you and Joanne will call tomorrow.
Thank you Both!!

We have to save Barkley. Mylissk if you hadn't emld. those Lab Rescues he wouldn't have stood a chance! Thank You!!!!

Joanne: Thank You for calling!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne in Indy got reply to her email*

Joanne in Indy (Deeogee) got a reply to her email to Adams saying we have a rescue.

I wouldn't discourage the two rescues from calling and emlg though, just in case it falls through. They didn't say who rescue was.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got this reply from the shelter this morning. They copied Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue, so maybe that is the one that's pulling him.


_from <__[email protected]__>_
_date Tue, Feb 10, 2009 at 1:24 AM_
_subject Re: Labrador (mix??) in Adams County Dog Pound, West Union, OH_

_has rescue, waiting for transport, thank you._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks for the reply.
I wonder who they're waiting for transport help from.
I will email them.

Just emld. Jennifer from Ohio Lab Rescue to ask who she is waiting for transport help from. I also sent her the three other labs I found at Adams.



Trey-Black Lab Mix

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12965328



Dove on Hold? Maybe her rescue fell through

Choc. Lab

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12964858



Lucky on Hold? Did rescue fall through? Yellow Lab Mix Puppy.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12976836


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the latest email from the shelter:

_hello,
barkley is going to rescue this sat.
thank you,
Chris_


----------

